
An Introduction to the Emacs Editor (1978) - richardboegli
https://web.archive.org/web/20110723033542/http%3A//www.burlingtontelecom.net/~ashawley/gnu/emacs/doc/emacs-1978.html
======
jonjacky
I found this excerpt from section 1 a very telling indicator of how times have
changed since 1978:

"This memo is aimed at users unfamiliar not only with the Emacs editor, but
also with the ITS operating system. ... Emacs runs on the ITS machines, AI,
ML, MC, and DM. For people coming from an Arpanet TIP, the host numbers are:
134 (AI), 198 (ML), 236 (MC), and 70 (DM). If you don't have a regular
username there, ... (use) the WHOIS program: :WHOIS XYZ. If WHOIS didn't find
any regular user XYZ, you can use that name. :LOGIN XYZ. You are now talking
to DDT, the top-level, monitor program ..."

A TIP was an Arpanet Terminal Interfact Processor. Each TIP had a telephone
number known to Arpanet users, who could dial in to any TIP then connect to
any Arpanet host. I recall there was no authentication at the TIP, each host
was supposed to handle its own authentication.

------
richardboegli
Saw this on lobster.rs and noticed it hadn't been cross-posted.

[https://lobste.rs/s/3eea4k/introduction_emacs_editor_1978](https://lobste.rs/s/3eea4k/introduction_emacs_editor_1978)

